# Nintendo possibly upgrading the CPU & storage in the original Switch model, according to report



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 11, 2019)

Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!


----------



## SANIC (Jul 11, 2019)

It's probably gonna try to patch out bugs. Did we ever find out was Mariko was?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 11, 2019)

so instead of switch pro like everyone wants we get...the switch 2.0


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Jul 11, 2019)

So a slight internal hardware revision?  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 11, 2019)

Chances are they are going to sneak the same 16 nm CPU the Lite has into standard Switch models, out of sheer necessity of not being able to get the 20 nm ones anymore. There's no way they will allow higher clocks on a quiet refresh, but you could well see battery life extend noticably and the system feeling cooler due to the efficiency gains. If the system ever got hacked you could probably push overclocking further with it. This sounds almost as annoying as the IPS N3DS situation, where there are superior and inferior versions being sold in the same boxes.

If this is the case then I fear that is it for the rumored switch "pro." A genuine upgrade can still happen down the road, but this silent refresh would be the "product" the credible business sources were talking about, since it is coming this year.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 11, 2019)

How bout increase battery life?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 11, 2019)

Well, I think an actually Pro is still coming. 

Anyway, I can see them ,at the very least, doing faster loading times.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> That sounds almost as annoying as the IPS N3DS situation, where there are superior and inferior versions being sold in the same boxes.



That's unbelievable ! Lootboxes...The console !

Reminds me of the junky JXD consoles, with the total absence of quality control and tremendous amount of defects. Mine died by staying a few months in a drawer...triggers broke by themselves . Ha, China.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 11, 2019)

Having an upgraded CPU is nice but why aren't they making a pro model.
this would confuse people especially those who are trying to get their hands on the model with the upgraded CPU.
Hopefully they'll release a pro iteration soon.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Having an upgraded CPU is nice but why aren't they making a pro model.
> this would confuse people especially those who are trying to get their hands on the model with the upgraded CPU.
> Hopefully they'll release a pro iteration soon.



The didn't say they aren't making a pro model. They said they aren't making one this year.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> The didn't say they aren't making a pro model. They said they aren't making one this year.


We'll just have to wait then.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



The GPD Win Max looks like a step backward. It's awkwardly big, the right buttons are weirdly placed and the keyboard seems to be meant to be used on a table.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!


I see why people like those GPD devices. I watched many YouTube reviews about them and if there wasn't something like the Switch maybe I would have been interested in getting one.
However there is a Switch and although it cannot run computer games (apart from ARM compiled games in L4T Ubuntu or DosBox/C64/Atari stuff in RetroArch/Lakka) I think it's definitely the better gaming device:

More people own one which leads to a higher chance to enjoy local multiplayer with someone somewhere
The buttons to actually *play games* are arranged in a more comfortable way
Using it on a TV is easier and faster
Nice exclusives
Joy-Cons can be plugged off and quickly shared among ppl to enjoy a multiplayer game on one device
One of the coolest things that GPD devices are used for is present on the Switch as well in a really good state now:
Emulation!
Although GPD devices might perform better and support more cores. 
That's why I consider a Switch + computer/notebook the best combo.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 11, 2019)

lordelan said:


> I see why people like those GPD devices. I watched many YouTube reviews about them and if there wasn't something like the Switch maybe I would have been interested in getting one.
> However there is a Switch and although it cannot run computer games (apart from ARM compiled games in L4T Ubuntu or DosBox/C64/Atari stuff in RetroArch/Lakka) I think it's definitely the better gaming device:
> 
> More people own one which leads to a higher chance to enjoy local multiplayer with someone somewhere
> ...



On all of this I agree. The problem is that damn ARM chip as opposed to an x86. If this thing was x86, the possibilities for homebrew would skyrocket!

The only thing I'm honestly waiting on for the Switch is more stable DC emulation. In my experience, it's almost at the level of an ODroid XU4 for me (IDK really care about Atomiswave/NAOMI outside of playing some later era SNK games and Melty Blood, as the latest version of Guilty Gear X2 is already on Switch, and apparently the next version of UNIB (how many fucking versions of this game exist? Will it ever get a full-on sequel?) is coming to the Switch some time this year) right now, but it just needs a little bit of a push from davidgf and/or a boost in performance on Ubuntu or for Lakka to become more TV-friendly before I can consider it an outright replacement, 6-button controller compatibility (use the DS4 version of the Fighting Commander Pro, it's the most compatible in my experience) on the ODroid XU4 aside.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 11, 2019)

Every time I consider buying a piece of hardware there's always that tease of a better version just around the corner.


----------



## ganons (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm calling it now: Switch Pro will release with BOTW 2


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 11, 2019)

Inb4 no one wants to trade this for my hackable one...


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 11, 2019)

It's probably just going to be a storage upgrade to 64GB and it'll only fully patch out the RCM exploit.


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



Plz slap me with facts, but GPD cant be compared to switch.
1. No native support.
2. Just check the skyrim videos and check the comments. Ppl play it with moddet textures, so they get playable framerates. (EDIT: Wasnt on the MAX, but the MAX isnt out jet, so...)
3. It needs way to much resources for the OS.

Dont get me wrong, i realy like the idea of a GPD and if i had the extra cash, i already would own one. Only its formfactor is a bit comparable.
But give a normal console player a GPD win, and hes propably gets frustrated within the first month. We here on gbatemp are the nerds, the geeks, the neets and so on, we know our electric shit. 

Last Edit: Holy shit, screw GPD. Getting myself a switch lite, a second switch 1, and a futore pro switch for that price thou....
https://www.amazon.de/GamePad-Digital-GPD-Win-128/dp/B07DSBGYK9

It got 899$ problems.... but the bitch aint one....


----------



## lordelan (Jul 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> On all of this I agree. The problem is that damn ARM chip as opposed to an x86. If this thing was x86, the possibilities for homebrew would skyrocket!


And that's where I agree but I understand why Nintendo made that choice of using ARM.
Mainly because of battery life I guess.


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 11, 2019)

lordelan said:


> And that's where I agree but I understand why Nintendo made that choice of using ARM.
> Mainly because of battery life I guess.



Not realy. I think its because there are no good low tdp x86 cpus around. Intel killed their atoms, amd never realy rose into mobile chips, so theres only arm left. And as weve seen in the last years, arm is definitly capable.


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Jul 11, 2019)

This will probably happen within the next year as the switch is being released in china. after that,they  would be looking at a new console or upgraded sstem of sorts. The mobile aspect I think will not change as this is Nintendo's Forte atm. still One can always hope for a powerfull system like Microsofts onex or ps5. But most likely Nintendo will also go the route of streaming. Most likely 5g, then cartridges will be a thing of the past ( sadly ). I will be in my 50's when this will happen, I am almost 41 now.....


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jul 11, 2019)

I've already upgraded my switch with the 256gb memory storage upgrade so no need for me to buy a new model and I still haven't hacked it  and i don't plan too either.


----------



## ImLEBrAn (Jul 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



Long story short, the GPD WIN Max costs $400 more.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Chances are they are going to sneak the same 16 nm CPU the Lite has into standard Switch models, out of sheer necessity of not being able to get the 20 nm ones anymore.


100% agree with this.

I don't think it's going to be any real performance upgrade, simply the smaller die X1s they're putting in the Switch Lite and that's it. Will probably have slightly better battery life, but I doubt it'll do anything to increase performance in games that just barely run on the Switch. 

I'm sure Nintendo has a Switch Pro planned for some point in 2020 though for sure.


----------



## SkittleDash (Jul 11, 2019)

Urgh... So this is going to be like the New 3DS all over again. I swear, if they do stuff like "Switch Pro exclusive", I'll fucking scream.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 11, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Urgh... So this is going to be like the New 3DS all over again. I swear, if they do stuff like "Switch Pro exclusive", I'll fucking scream.


guarantee it's coming this is what nintendo does they never change they just keep doing the same shit over and over again whether it be the same rehashed games or hardware.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



I am not getting my hope up at all. I am look forwarding to PS5 so I am fine with what I have - an original Nintendo Switch. Whatever Nintendo wants to do with our original Nintendo is fine. It doesn't matter. 3rd party aren't going to develop AAA games on it because it is underpowered. Only ported from ps3 and some ps4 games. Can't wait for PS5. That's my high hope.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 11, 2019)

I just find it hilarious when there were talks about the ps4 pro and the xbox one X solely playing newer games on those systems and not the older ones everybody was screaming murder and rape while holding pitchforks and torches. Now when there's some talk about exactly the same thing with Nintendo everybody suddenly wants that and praises the shit out of that ? Nice to see those double standards haven't changed much


----------



## 0000ff (Jul 11, 2019)

I wonder if they will call it "The New Switch." Seems to me there might be a variant  with a same size screen,and maybe glass instead of plastic.  There's definitely room for a Switch XL in the pipeline...


----------



## ignare (Jul 11, 2019)

You mean overclocking will become even more useful?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 11, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> That sounds almost as annoying as the IPS N3DS situation, where there are superior and inferior versions being sold in the same boxes.



With the TN's being the superior of the two, despite the majority clamoring over IPS screens because they have better viewing angles. That is the ONLY thing better about them. Everything else is worse. Scanlines and severe black crush? No thanks.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> guarantee it's coming this is what nintendo does they never change they just keep doing the same shit over and over again whether it be the same rehashed games or hardware.


So you'd rather games that can't run on the original Switch but can on the Switch Pro just not be released at all?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 11, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> With the TN's being the superior of the two, despite the majority clamoring over IPS screens because they have better viewing angles. That is the ONLY thing better about them. Everything else is worse. Scanlines and severe black crush? No thanks.



The transition time on IPS is significantly better, sidescrollers with heavy black become an inky mess on TN. Its really the main improvement as far as I'm concerned, albeit less relevant to people playing 3D games mostly.

Both displays have "scanlines" so not sure what you are talking about there. Only the o2DS uses a grid-style for the top screen.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 11, 2019)

0000ff said:


> I wonder if they will call it "The New Switch."


switchU


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jul 11, 2019)

cpu gpu upgrade wont happen i think to pricy ! internal mem upgrade yess


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 11, 2019)

They'll just switch to a less compromised chip...


----------



## BiggieCheese (Jul 11, 2019)

The New CPU is likely just a minor revision with cooling and power usage improvements (and maybe some security patches) just like almost every other game console ever has had at one point - or several - during their life cycles, Nintendo is not going to stealth-release a Switch Pro.
I could see them eventually pushing out normal Switch models with 64+ GBs of storage space, though.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 11, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> The transition time on IPS is significantly better, sidescrollers with heavy black become an inky mess on TN. Its really the main improvement as far as I'm concerned, albeit less relevant to people playing 3D games mostly.
> 
> Both displays have "scanlines" so not sure what you are talking about there. Only the o2DS uses a grid-style for the top screen.



Agree to disagree on all accounts.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 11, 2019)

some leaks coming out about the Switch revision
8gb of ram 
1080p screen made by Sharp that in dock mode will support 4k
128gb of internal storage
no other leaks about main chip 
release date said to be 2020 hopefully with Botw chapter 2


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 11, 2019)

fvig2001 said:


> The GPD Win Max looks like a step backward. It's awkwardly big, the right buttons are weirdly placed and the keyboard seems to be meant to be used on a table.



Don't those GPD Win consoles have horribly programmed firmware? Like 58 Hz refresh rates, analog sticks that don't work and screen tearing?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 11, 2019)

How are they going to do that ? Tell us to send ours for a upgrade ?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 11, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> How are they going to do that ? Tell us to send ours for a upgrade ?


More than likely you're going to have to buy it yourself


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 11, 2019)

kprovost7314 said:


> More than likely you're going to have to buy it yourself



Buy other original Nintendo with an upgrade ?!


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 11, 2019)

Better have better Joycons


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 11, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> some leaks coming out about the Switch revision
> 8gb of ram
> 1080p screen made by Sharp that in dock mode will support 4k
> 128gb of internal storage
> ...


Literally everything you said here is wrong and/or irrelevant, especially the part where the "1080p" screen magically becomes "4k" when docked.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 11, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if they release one under the naming scheme of the "new Nintendo 3DS line."


----------



## LoggerMan (Jul 11, 2019)

It’s kidt cheaper to buy the new version of the X1 in bulk than the old one, and it’ll let Nintendo add a lot of new features with an alternate firmware with the extra power. The nvidia shield and the X1 are very old now, no one is ordering millions of units of it anymore except Nintendo.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah, that's cool and all, but does it include general system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience?


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 11, 2019)

People shouldn’t compare this to the 3DS upgrade from Old 3DS to New 3DS, it’s more in line with the upgrades that PS3 and Xbox 360 received in a die size reduction and lower heat generation. Performance increases are possible if Nintendo takes advantage of the heat reduction and introduces higher clock speeds for the Switch and by limiting the hardware by its temperature, but that’s not very likely.

Though, this should mean that the console shouldn’t get as hot as quickly as the original switch to the touch and a marginally better life span as the more heat that is introduced in a console’s life span the shorter it will actually last.

EDIT: I think it makes sense too as it would be some lackluster news when the PS5 and Xbox Two/Project Scarlett actually makes an appearance to make news of such a marginal upgrade at this time.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 11, 2019)

The FCC filing garuntees this is a quiet refresh because it is techinally an update to an existing model. It won't be "new" anything, it won't have additional NAND, just a different type of 32gb, maybe slightly faster access. You won't be able to tell from the box without researching serial numbers.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 11, 2019)

Has anyone confirmed that the Switch lite is using T214? Could see a slight fps improvement in some games if that's the case


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 11, 2019)

GerbilSoft said:


> Literally everything you said here is wrong and/or irrelevant, especially the part where the "1080p" screen magically becomes "4k" when docked.



"especially the part where the "1080p" screen magically becomes "4k" when docked"  I hope you understand when in dock mode TV output will be upscaled to 4k  no magic needed just pure science  

it's still unclear if this will be the new base model and the Pro could have even beefier specs such as a sim card slot for 5G and more onboard storage


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 11, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> "especially the part where the "1080p" screen magically becomes "4k" when docked"  I hope you understand when in dock mode TV output will be upscaled to 4k  no magic needed just pure science
> 
> it's still unclear if this will be the new base model and the Pro could have even beefier specs such as a sim card slot for 5G and more onboard storage


You said the screen becomes "4K", not the video output. The Tegra X1 already supports "4K", but Nintendo isn't using it.

Also, a SIM card slot? Not a chance.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 11, 2019)

with next gen just around the corner is smart to not upgrade the switch and instead think about the next console or nintendo will be biting the dusk and fighting for scraps next gen again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 11, 2019)

they gonna call it : Switch-U-Off


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't get why so many want a "Switch Pro".
The Switch is quite powerful as it is: look at Doom!
Just wishing for more advanced stuff: left joycon with proper dpad and better analog stick.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 11, 2019)

ganons said:


> I'm calling it now: Switch Pro will release with BOTW 2


I really hope this isn't the case, unless it's like "Play in 4K instead of 1080P," like they did for the ps4 pro. I really hated the "new" 3ds, because I already had a 3ds, and I couldn't play "New" 3ds exclusives. When the only difference is faster loading times, and "New 3ds Exclusives"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 11, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> I really hope this isn't the case, unless it's like "Play in 4K instead of 1080P," like they did for the ps4 pro. I really hated the "new" 3ds, because I already had a 3ds, and I couldn't play "New" 3ds exclusives. When the only difference is faster loading times, and "New 3ds Exclusives"


More CPU overhead as well. Improved 3D functionality and more buttons. The N3DS was definitely worth it as an upgrade.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zumoly said:


> I don't get why so many want a "Switch Pro".
> The Switch is quite powerful as it is: look at Doom!
> Just wishing for more advanced stuff: left joycon with proper dpad and better analog stick.


...because there's newer hardware and more power would definitely be welcome. Especially for games like Doom that can chug along in some instances.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 11, 2019)

Memoir said:


> ...because there's newer hardware and more power would definitely be welcome. Especially for games like Doom that can chug along in some instances.



Doom plays just fine in handheld imo and I'd say 90% of the time the game isn't well optimized for the system.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I just find it hilarious when there were talks about the ps4 pro and the xbox one X solely playing newer games on those systems and not the older ones everybody was screaming murder and rape while holding pitchforks and torches. Now when there's some talk about exactly the same thing with Nintendo everybody suddenly wants that and praises the shit out of that ? Nice to see those double standards haven't changed much


lol You keep making up these scenarios and generalizing when, just like what happened with the N3ds, people were mad.



0000ff said:


> maybe glass instead of plastic.


 Yeah, not going to happen.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 11, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> Doom plays just fine in handheld imo and I'd say 90% of the time the game isn't well optimized for the system.


only because it had some serious downgrading. also if you look at a few trailers from this years e3 you'll notice a few games are struggling to keep the fps astral chain is one of them.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Jul 11, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> I don't get why so many want a "Switch Pro".
> The Switch is quite powerful as it is: look at Doom!
> Just wishing for more advanced stuff: left joycon with proper dpad and better analog stick.


It’s probably because we’re so close to the release of next gen consoles while Nintendo’s hardly even gotten started with the Switch. Third party support on it is already pretty mediocre and there’s already quite a few games that aren’t (realistically) able to run on it - If the Xbox Scarlet and PS5 come out and Nintendo doesn’t quickly push out a enhanced model in response, you can pretty much kiss any chance of modern third party games getting ported to the Switch goodbye as the power gap. It’ll only be getting indies and Nintendo’s own games from that point forward.

And keep in mind that Doom really isn’t a good metric for how Switch ports can be done; the game was designed to maintain a high framerate w/ fast paced combat on the Xbox One and PS4, meaning that it already required heavy concessions to reach that mark on those systems and made a Switch port far more reasonable than average AAA games which typically aren’t aiming for what Doom was trying to do


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 11, 2019)

It'll be strong enough to play Saturn, PS2, Wii and Gamecube games on official OS, but it won't be hackable.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 11, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Having an upgraded CPU is nice but why aren't they making a pro model.
> this would confuse people especially those who are trying to get their hands on the model with the upgraded CPU.
> Hopefully they'll release a pro iteration soon.



Nintendo wants to sell the stock of original Switches first. That's the real reason we do not have a Switch Pro yet.

They went ahead and released the Switch Lite, because it doesn't pose much of a competition to the original. The Switch Lite, is essentially, a downgrade compared to the original Switch. For goodness sake, it's a Switch that doesn't even Switch anymore.

If they had released a Switch Pro, say goodbye to the thousands of original Switches still on store shelves. No one would buy them unless they were at 50% off.

I really, really hate Nintendo for this right now. Discusting business practice. Not giving customers what they want didn't go that well last time. I just hope we're not entering another non-consumer-friendly period from Nintendo, now that they are on top of the world again.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 11, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> lol You keep making up these scenarios and generalizing when, just like what happened with the N3ds, people were mad.
> 
> Yeah, not going to happen.


How is that generalizing when i can show you a million videos on youtube and posts about the fact the ps4 pro was coming out and xbox one X and people were holding out their torches and pitchforks if games would only come out on those systems but now everybody seems to be wanting it when Nintendo would do it ? How is that generalizing when i could see a ton of videos about that topic back when the pro and X were coming out it is a bad thing to split up your consumers but when it comes to Nintendo different standards are kept and not a single video or comment is nagging about that ? Really, am I generalizing ? No, not really.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Jul 11, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> Nintendo wants to sell the stock of original Switches first. That's the real reason we do not have a Switch Pro yet.
> 
> They went ahead and released the Switch Lite, because it doesn't pose much of a competition to the original. The Switch Lite, is essentially, a downgrade compared to the original Switch. For goodness sake, it's a Switch that doesn't even Switch anymore.
> 
> ...


Unless they pushed it out at an insanely low price point, the original Switch would absolutely still sell well even if a Switch Pro existed alongside it. It’d be no different than the PS4 Pro or Xbox One X’s situation; just like those consoles, a Switch Pro would be aimed towards the market minority (enthusiasts). The vast majority of people would still buy the original or Lite models over it for years to come.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 11, 2019)

According to hexkyz, both the Switch Lite and the Switch "Refresh" use the Tegra 214. It'll be more power efficient due to the smaller process node, and *might* be slightly faster (DDR4 instead of DDR3, and slightly higher clock speeds), but overall will basically be the exact same thing we have now.

Now that the first Mariko based Switch has finally been announced, I believe it's a good time to provide some insight on what has been going on inside the Switch's HOS regarding new hardware.— Mike Heskin (@hexkyz) July 11, 2019


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 12, 2019)

ganons said:


> I'm calling it now: Switch Pro will release with BOTW 2


Yup I'm sitting here poking my radeon VII with a stick.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 12, 2019)

Torina said:


> That's unbelievable ! Lootboxes...The console !
> 
> Reminds me of the junky JXD consoles, with the total absence of quality control and tremendous amount of defects. Mine died by staying a few months in a drawer...triggers broke by themselves . Ha, China.




Don't remind me of JXD,  I hope that company is long dead.


----------



## renjiVII (Jul 12, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



I had my GPD win 2 for almost a year now as one of the early backers and It's still a great nintendo 3ds like PC portable gaming laptop for certain AAA games.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 12, 2019)

I bet ten points on it being mostly anti piracy measures.  And just maybe faster loading times. Maybe even a few Switch models with more storage space.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 12, 2019)

Everyone that bashed the Switch Lite when they read the above artical cough Switch pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 12, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> so instead of switch pro like everyone wants we get...the switch 2.0


No. The Pro its still coming. NVIDIA is preparing the next TEGRA CHIP

DF called it


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 12, 2019)

Switch Pro is going to be called... Nintendo Switch. 

While I still believe the rumors about a differently-branded high-end Switch console coming, this rumored development is interesting. Still doesn't make me want to rush right out there and get one, though. I'm still waiting - and praying - for Nintendo to come to their senses.


----------



## Xabring (Jul 12, 2019)

I think this is done as a massive, hardware version of "stability" upgrades, more than anything.

ALSO:



shaunj66 said:


> Every time I consider buying a piece of hardware there's always that tease of a better version just around the corner.


Sold mine as soon as I see lot's a rumors about an upgraded one.
even if there's no new pro one, it will be worth it. Since I don't plan to hack anytime soon and Well, let's Nintendo surprise us.... if leaks aren't involved again.




ganons said:


> I'm calling it now: Switch Pro will release with BOTW 2


Or Metroid Prime 4.


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jul 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> United State's



Don't mean to be a grammar nazi but its "United States" not "United State's"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2019)

EvilMakiPR said:


> No. The Pro its still coming. NVIDIA is preparing the next TEGRA CHIP




A new iteration per year, no more.
I still didn't swallowed the n3DS exclusives stuff (apple business model). 
A Swith pro would still be a **** move, but players forgive pretty fast (planned obsolescence, DLC, lootboxes, DRM, overpriced ports, metroid prime 4 lure...who gives a ****).


----------



## Erxkum (Jul 12, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> some leaks coming out about the Switch revision
> 8gb of ram
> 1080p screen made by Sharp that in dock mode will support 4k
> 128gb of internal storage
> ...



I'm calling bullshit on the 4k support, why would you even want that?
This revision will only be for Nintendo's convenience, it will be an invisible revision like the different SNES versions, the main reason for this chip upgrade is most certainly to patch the hack exploit and to use the same chip the lite will be using, I'm guessing it may provide better cooling performance.

EDIT:



Zumoly said:


> I don't get why so many want a "Switch Pro".
> The Switch is quite powerful as it is: look at Doom!
> Just wishing for more advanced stuff: left joycon with proper dpad and better analog stick.



With the upcoming PS5 vand next xbox, I want the switch to keep receiving ports and that will be almost impossible to do with the current switch hardware, I'm perfectly fine with a another N3DS situation where you have tiered game releases where some games only run on N3DS, I'm also torn my 400$ Pokemon GO Switch is going to become the lesser console in a year(if predictions about 2020 switch pro are true), but I'm also ready to start saving for a switch pro, just make it compatible with the joycons, stand and all switch software.


----------



## Frankbel (Jul 12, 2019)

I hope that they increase the size of the screen in the switch pro refresh ultra.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> I really, really hate Nintendo for this right now. Discusting business practice. Not giving customers what they want didn't go that well last time. I just hope we're not entering another non-consumer-friendly period from Nintendo, now that they are on top of the world again.


I disagree, Alot of people play Switch in handheld mode, Only time I do it is for Competitive games and multiplayer gaming. in my household I'm the only with a switch, My sister is thinking of getting one, and She's the type of person who plays pretty much in handheld mode. a lower price point, and no dock is a big audience I think Nintendo is striking a chord with them.

It's not anti consumer if you give them what they want.



Erxkum said:


> This revision will only be for Nintendo's convenience, it will be an invisible revision like the different SNES versions, the main reason for this chip upgrade is most certainly to patch the hack exploit and to use the same chip the lite will be using, I'm guessing it may provide better cooling performance.


I think so too, but I don't think it's the pro version, Just another silent upgrade. IDK where I read it, but the OG switch cpu's aren't available anymore, so they are going to use the ones in the switch now, which means better battery life and better cooling iirc


----------



## Obveron (Jul 12, 2019)

EvilMakiPR said:


> No. The Pro its still coming. NVIDIA is preparing the next TEGRA CHIP
> 
> DF called it
> [/MEDIA]


Nah it's the 7nm tegra x1 revision T210B01.  Should run a bit cooler and get better battery life.  Potentially more overlcocking headroom.   It's what is in the lite, not a significant enough upgrade to be the pro.


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Jul 12, 2019)

So there is not going to be a new switch hardware other than the lite model? So should I get a switch now?


----------



## Erxkum (Jul 12, 2019)

darkshadow1997 said:


> So there is not going to be a new switch hardware other than the lite model? So should I get a switch now?



If you want a hackable switch, yes.


----------



## _hexkyz_ (Jul 12, 2019)

GerbilSoft said:


> According to hexkyz, both the Switch Lite and the Switch "Refresh" use the Tegra 214. It'll be more power efficient due to the smaller process node, and *might* be slightly faster (DDR4 instead of DDR3, and slightly higher clock speeds), but overall will basically be the exact same thing we have now.
> 
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1149349171993776128



Just a minor correction: the new models will have LPDDR4x instead of the current LPDDR4 (and not DDR3).
LPDDR4x is still LPDDR4 but it is much more power efficient due to being able to work at lower voltages. There's also plans to bring 10nm chips.

I probably should have used a different term than "New" ("Refresh" or "Upgrade" would indeed fit better) as everything indicates the unit will be pretty much the same Switch we know but with an upgraded SoC, better RAM, slightly faster GPU and maybe more storage (still unclear).


----------



## Erxkum (Jul 12, 2019)

_hexkyz_ said:


> Just a minor correction: the new models will have LPDDR4x instead of the current LPDDR4 (and not DDR3).
> LPDDR4x is still LPDDR4 but it is much more power efficient due to being able to work at lower voltages. There's also plans to bring 10nm chips.
> 
> I probably should have used a different term than "New" ("Refresh" or "Upgrade" would indeed fit better) as everything indicates the unit will be pretty much the same Switch we know but with an upgraded SoC, better RAM, slightly faster GPU and maybe more storage (still unclear).



We'll see when they release it, it will probably have a different coding on the box.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 12, 2019)

Obveron said:


> Nah it's the 7nm tegra x1 revision T210B01.  Should run a bit cooler and get better battery life.  Potentially more overlcocking headroom.   It's what is in the lite, not a significant enough upgrade to be the pro.


Theres that one and the Next Gen TEGRA that NVIDIA is working on.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> United State's



*United States'


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 172800​
> The Nintendo Switch Lite has just become the latest addition to the Nintendo hardware lineup, offering the ability to play Switch games, but in a smaller form-factor, and for a little less cost. Though we likely won't be seeing a "Switch Pro" any time soon, it appears that Nintendo is looking into making a few tweaks to the existing, original Switch model. Curiously, Nintendo has filed a Class II Permission Change with the United State's FCC, and according to those documents, it appears that the Big N wants to revamp the original Switch, with a slight change to its system-on-chip (SoC) and NAND (flash storage). Filing this claim with the FCC would allow for Nintendo to sell these refreshed consoles, while avoiding the process of re-certification, and being able to keep the hardware refresh under wraps.
> 
> As to what this means for the end-user, it might not mean much of anything. On the other hand, some newer components could give a very slight boost to performance, possibly resulting in a system that doesn't run as hot, has faster load times, or maybe has a mild increase in battery life. We won't know anything official until Nintendo confirms it, or someone spots one of these upgraded models out in the wild. It wouldn't be the powerhouse people were hoping for in the rumored Switch Pro model, but with Doug Bowser confirming that the Switch Lite is the only new hardware we'll be seeing from Nintendo this year, it might be the best we can get.
> ...


Who knows? maybe we will get the Switch Pro. Or maybe it will be called the Switch XL...


----------



## netovsk (Jul 12, 2019)

Either way it still won't be running 9 out of 10 AAA releases so might as well get the lite.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 12, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> I disagree, Alot of people play Switch in handheld mode, Only time I do it is for Competitive games and multiplayer gaming. in my household I'm the only with a switch, My sister is thinking of getting one, and She's the type of person who plays pretty much in handheld mode. a lower price point, and no dock is a big audience I think Nintendo is striking a chord with them.
> 
> It's not anti consumer if you give them what they want.
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly disagree. I do not recall virtually any meaningful amount of people, asking for a version of this console that does not dock, does not detach the joycons and with a smaller screen..

This is a downgrade, not an upgrade. 

However I do recall, legions of people both online and offline, begging for a Switch Pro. A new more powerful switch that can handle new games and older games better. 

The only reason this new version was released, is to offer a lower price point than the original. In other words, the original Switch is still the premium model. 

What Nintendo should have done, was release the new Switch Pro, while dropping the price of the older model to $200. 

That, would have sold both models and it gives everyone what they want.


----------



## Erxkum (Jul 12, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree. I do not recall virtually any meaningful amount of people, asking for a version of this console that does not dock, does not detach the joycons and with a smaller screen..
> 
> This is a downgrade, not an upgrade.
> 
> ...



You're right, no one asked for it, but after seeing it for what it is and being a father, I'm now interested on the lite, to say there's no market for this is being blind.
I can bet with you that Nintendo will release a Switch Pro, because Nintendo knows it can't get by without third parties and for that it needs hardware capable of downgraded ports of PS5 and xbox next, I just think Nintendo is going to release the lite this year to meet their objective of more than one switch per household by Christmas, and you know the lite is going to sell like crazy on Christmas. 

Then the silent hardware revision will make after-Christmas Flagship Switch re-stock a more stable console that will give less problems regarding hardware heat, fix the hack exploit and probably cost them less to make.

My bet is the Switch Pro will be announced for 2021, but I could be wrong and Nintendo may want to release a Switch Pro before 2020 Christmas in order to share Christmas sales with the PS5/xbox next.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 12, 2019)

Erxkum said:


> You're right, no one asked for it, but after seeing it for what it is and being a father, I'm now interested on the lite, to say there's no market for this is being blind.
> I can bet with you that Nintendo will release a Switch Pro, because Nintendo knows it can't get by without third parties and for that it needs hardware capable of downgraded ports of PS5 and xbox next, I just think Nintendo is going to release the lite this year to meet their objective of more than one switch per household by Christmas, and you know the lite is going to sell like crazy on Christmas.
> 
> Then the silent hardware revision will make after-Christmas Flagship Switch re-stock a more stable console that will give less problems regarding hardware heat, fix the hack exploit and probably cost them less to make.
> ...



I understand your point. However it still makes the Switch Lite unnecessary. Like I said previously, the same Christmas sales would be there, if a significant price drop was announced for the original Switch, while introducing the new Switch Pro. If anything, that combination would make far more money than the Switch Lite on its own. Especially around Christmas.

Which brings me to my original point: Nintendo is doing this, to sell the original Switch stock still on shelves at full price, because there's still a lot of unsold Switches, before releasing the Switch Pro. In other words, Nintendo is deliberately holding back the new Switch everyone wants for yesterday, for the sake of *full price* sales on older technology.

That is completely anti-consumer and only looking after themselves. Sales first, consumer second.

I cannot look past this.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 12, 2019)

SANIC said:


> Did we ever find out was Mariko was?


Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experienc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GerbilSoft said:


> DDR4 instead of DDR3, and slightly higher clock speeds


*LPDDR4 to LPDDR4X, and clocks speeds aren't changed
edit: just noticed hexkyz already responded kek


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 13, 2019)

Everyones talkin bout switch light unneedet, but what about all the 3ds ppl? On a serious sidenote: when do you ppl got your first gameboy (yeah, im talkin bout that onld klunky grey box with the green screen)? What was its price back then? And thats why you got a gameboy as a kid, and a snes a good bit later. 
If its realy hitting the marked for 199$ (and maybe even 199€ in europe) then this thing will get sold out even faster then the 3ds...


----------



## ikithme (Jul 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



You're comparing a console against a portable mini PC... Not really a fair comparison in the first place.


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 13, 2019)

ikithme said:


> You're comparing a console against a portable mini PC... Not really a fair comparison in the first place.



Yeah... for the GPD win. Like said before, you could get one main switch, one second hacked switch and a switch lite for that damn price. In no wait does anything weight for the GPD.
And if you read about the games and how they are mostly modded (downsclaing textures etc) then u will see, that its indeed unfair... for the GPD.


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!



How did this idea even occur to you, one is a 300 quid device, the other is twice that at least. An idea so dumbfounding it completely derailed the thread...



ganons said:


> I'm calling it now: Switch Pro will release with BOTW 2



Very likely. A lot of Nintendo's handheld hardware/revisions launched with a Zelda.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Long story short, don't get your hopes up for the Switch to go up against the GPD WIN Max anytime soon!


GPD WIN devices always struck me as some of those impressive-but-impractical pieces of hardware that usually outstay their welcome in a month or so. Running modern-ish PC games on a handheld is a fun idea on surface, but battery life is all over the place (especially with that x86 processor), specs are quick to get outdated (which hits PC devices much harder than console ones), and if you break something on this thing, it's going to be a hell to repair. Where Switch can't stand up in specs, it can stand up in just being more usable all around.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 13, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experienc


Mariko wasn't supposed to be a software patch


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 13, 2019)

SANIC said:


> Mariko wasn't supposed to be a software patch


It's a hardware revision that adds improved _stability_, they can do that


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 13, 2019)

LoggerMan said:


> It’s kidt cheaper to buy the new version of the X1 in bulk than the old one, and it’ll let Nintendo add a lot of new features with an alternate firmware with the extra power. The nvidia shield and the X1 are very old now, no one is ordering millions of units of it anymore except Nintendo.


Tesla cars use X1. Only recently did Elon Musk announce Tesla working with Samsung Texas for their own chips.


----------



## ikithme (Jul 13, 2019)

71r3n said:


> Yeah... for the GPD win. Like said before, you could get one main switch, one second hacked switch and a switch lite for that damn price. In no wait does anything weight for the GPD.
> And if you read about the games and how they are mostly modded (downsclaing textures etc) then u will see, that its indeed unfair... for the GPD.



You seem to be missing the point, you are trying to compare a console to a PC... That's like me walking up to someone in a bicycle and telling them my Toyota Supra goes faster than their bicycle, well of course it does its a Supra vs a Bike they are in two entirely different categories. The ONLY thing similar about the GDP Win and the Switch is that they are portable, and that's where any similarities stop, when you compare two things you pick two like things that serve the same function and compare them, you don't compare a bicycle to a car, or in this case a PC to a Console/Handheld.

Furthermore, someone that's looking for something like the GDP Win isn't going to see the Switch and say "OH THAT FITS MY USE CASE" and visa versa!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> Tesla cars use X1. Only recently did Elon Musk announce Tesla working with Samsung Texas for their own chips.


Tesla hasn't used X1's in their vehicles since October 2016. Anything manufactured after that uses the Tegra X2, not the X1. Nobody really uses the X1 at a mass scale anymore besides Nintendo at this point (not counting the Jetson Nano board thing from Nvidia themselves).


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 13, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> How did this idea even occur to you, one is a 300 quid device, the other is twice that at least. An idea so dumbfounding it completely derailed the thread...



With that attitude, why didn't Nintendo just release a big box running an Intel-7700k with a GTX 1080 and 8GB of RAM? Who cares for portabiity and innovation?

Of course the PC is going to cost more, what are your expectations? To be able to run everything that those devices can (which will require turning settings down, anyone who's used anything up to a $500 laptop will know that not even 7th generation games run at max settings unless it's some completely 2D indie title), you have to account for a lot more for different setups and configurations than what the Switch would when not being hacked.

It's not my fault that people want to get their panties in a twist over yours truly wanting a truly more powerful Switch as opposed to a glorified tablet that misses the whole point of the Switch from the beginning. Sure, it will last a half and hour longer and comes with a d-pad...who cares if you're using a portable battery? Because if you're going on an extended trip, that's what you're gonna need to slow the Switch's battery life from dropping to zero like dropping a heavy rock from the Grand Canyon. D-pad? While I think Nintendo should have bundled a swappable d-pad of some kind for those of us who prefer to use a d-pad on the Switch, it's Nintendo with them not considering every solution or, if they did consider that idea, they thought that, with little shits having the brain size of a Tide Pod in how bored they are to try something out _that's clearly soap_, they forwent the idea of bundling it with the main system, which would be OK if they sold an accessory of some kind. It'd suck, but I wouldn't have to order shell replacements and some screwdrivers (and possibly some replacement screws) to solve a problem that shouldn't have even existed in the first place, sideway Joy-Cons be damned as they, outside of using gyro for MK8DX, suck to play a game with if you're not a child.



Pipistrele said:


> GPD WIN devices always struck me as some of those impressive-but-impractical pieces of hardware that usually outstay their welcome in a month or so. Running modern-ish PC games on a handheld is a fun idea on surface, but battery life is all over the place (especially with that x86 processor), specs are quick to get outdated (which hits PC devices much harder than console ones), and if you break something on this thing, it's going to be a hell to repair. Where Switch can't stand up in specs, it can stand up in just being more usable all around.



Depends on what you want to play with the thing. I personally wouldn't mind playing something on the devices as long as it's within reason. One problem that'd be solved would be being able to theoretically play everything on x86 Windows without having to jump through hoops like what I remember reading people did to play AM2R on the Switch by having the Switch version of Undertale and just having to work around system FW BS in general. I, for one, await the day that I can run CFW on my Switch without having to worry about updates from Nintendo (why not redirect the update path from Nintendo's servers to Atmosphere's on github, with the usual options of waiting for stable updates, betas or nightlies or whatever people call them in 2019, etc.. Just a thought!) and having to rejig everything anytime I want to go do something different. Personally, though, I have expectations that I'd describe as being realistic. IDK everything about how people got things to run on the GPD WIN 1 and 2, but one of these days I might get the damn thing and see what it can do!

Also, if you drop the thing and it breaks, maybe don't be handling portable electronic devices without giving them a case of some kind? I know, shit happens, but that just boils down to knowing what can happen and planning ahead for it!


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 13, 2019)

ikithme said:


> You seem to be missing the point, you are trying to compare a console to a PC... That's like me walking up to someone in a bicycle and telling them my Toyota Supra goes faster than their bicycle, well of course it does its a Supra vs a Bike they are in two entirely different categories. The ONLY thing similar about the GDP Win and the Switch is that they are portable, and that's where any similarities stop, when you compare two things you pick two like things that serve the same function and compare them, you don't compare a bicycle to a car, or in this case a PC to a Console/Handheld.
> 
> Furthermore, someone that's looking for something like the GDP Win isn't going to see the Switch and say "OH THAT FITS MY USE CASE" and visa versa!



Plz reread my post. You make it sound like i said the GPD Win is in any way superb to the switch. OMFG learn to read...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 13, 2019)

71r3n said:


> Plz reread my post. You make it sound like i said the GPD Win is in any way superb to the switch. OMFG learn to read...



He ain't wrong. The GPD is a very different environment to the Switch. Can you imagine what you could do if you could have unencrypted access to the Switch's filesystem? That's the main difference between a PC and a console, and I know what I for one would love outside of a meaningful hardware upgrade to the Switch.


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 14, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> He ain't wrong. The GPD is a very different environment to the Switch. Can you imagine what you could do if you could have unencrypted access to the Switch's filesystem? That's the main difference between a PC and a console, and I know what I for one would love outside of a meaningful hardware upgrade to the Switch.


Yeah, but wasnt that stated before? And wasnt that stated by myself before in this thread? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ikithme said:


> "Learn to read"
> 
> -Ignores the main point of my reply entirely-
> 
> Kay.



Same answer to you: wasnt that already said by me in this thread? I said you cant compare them. Read through the whole thread, before you reply to only one comment out of many on this thread.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



71r3n said:


> Plz slap me with facts, but GPD cant be compared to switch.
> 1. No native support.
> 2. Just check the skyrim videos and check the comments. Ppl play it with moddet textures, so they get playable framerates. (EDIT: Wasnt on the MAX, but the MAX isnt out jet, so...)
> 3. It needs way to much resources for the OS.
> ...



Here guys you have the quote...


----------



## WiiJeys2DS (Jul 14, 2019)

Are they increasing the battery life with this or itll be decreased even more?


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 14, 2019)

Haha kids theese days.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 14, 2019)

WiiJeys2DS said:


> Are they increasing the battery life with this or itll be decreased even more?


Mariko is more power efficient, which would save battery. But they're also decreasing the battery capacity, likely to make it so that the new systems have the same battery life as the old ones as well as to reduce costs


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2019)

Compared to a stock switch the gpd is “nifty” but overpriced.  Compared to a hacked switch it is a waste of money.  It just is.  It should have never been brought up.  Period.  I think that sometimes when a device comes out it is cool to remind people of a better option sure.  But it HAS to be better.   And well it just isn’t.  For so many reasons.  Partly cause of price.  Partly cause the scene is giving us so many cool and unique things to do with the switch when hacked.  Even not hacked the library without homebrew is still incredibly strong.  If the switch gets stadia you basically 100% wasted your money and the switch might just get stadia!

Which brings me to my next point.  There is a recent forbes article that claimed the lcd panel in switch lite is going to be 1080p handheld.  Well if that is true that is in fact a significant upgrade.  The same article also talks about stadia.  So the switch lite could definitely be a GPD killer (is it even alive what are sales like?)...

Also discussion is cool.  Insults are not. The site so toxic toxic...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2019)

C
Also discussion is cool.  Insults are not. The site so toxic toxic...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 172800​
> The Nintendo Switch Lite has just become the latest addition to the Nintendo hardware lineup, offering the ability to play Switch games, but in a smaller form-factor, and for a little less cost. Though we likely won't be seeing a "Switch Pro" any time soon, it appears that Nintendo is looking into making a few tweaks to the existing, original Switch model. Curiously, Nintendo has filed a Class II Permission Change with the United State's FCC, and according to those documents, it appears that the Big N wants to revamp the original Switch, with a slight change to its system-on-chip (SoC) and NAND (flash storage). Filing this claim with the FCC would allow for Nintendo to sell these refreshed consoles, while avoiding the process of re-certification, and being able to keep the hardware refresh under wraps.
> 
> As to what this means for the end-user, it might not mean much of anything. On the other hand, some newer components could give a very slight boost to performance, possibly resulting in a system that doesn't run as hot, has faster load times, or maybe has a mild increase in battery life. We won't know anything official until Nintendo confirms it, or someone spots one of these upgraded models out in the wild. It wouldn't be the powerhouse people were hoping for in the rumored Switch Pro model, but with Doug Bowser confirming that the Switch Lite is the only new hardware we'll be seeing from Nintendo this year, it might be the best we can get.
> ...


Very interesting, this means that this is probable what the wall street journal was talking about, but also that a "real" switch upgrade is also being made.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jul 15, 2019)

I got 256gb installed on mine and that's the only mod i'm using.


----------

